# Idiot of the week!



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought about putting this in the humor section because I want to poke fun at some of the crazy things I see at work on a weekly basis.
So hopefully you will find a little entertainment in some of the pictures I post.
Most of them will probably leaving you shaking your head like I have many times.

So here's this weeks photo. 
There's supposed to be a door framed in at the end of the hall. Instead, the bedroom is framed with 16" on center 2x4s all the way around the room.:shock:
I've already have a dandy to share for next week.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's nice I always wanted a hidden room. I used to frame houses and do finish work when I was a teen. Reminded of the time we had an electrician wire up a light in a shower. That's not so weird however he wired the switch in the shower too instead of in a less wet place. Lucky the inspector was sober that day and caught it before the sheet rock.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What? Why? How?.....so many questions going through my mind.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Mavis13 said:


> That's nice I always wanted a hidden room. I used to frame houses and do finish work when I was a teen. Reminded of the time we had an electrician wire up a light in a shower. That's not so weird however he wired the switch in the shower too instead of in a less wet place. Lucky the inspector was sober that day and caught it before the sheet rock.


When the inspector checked my bathroom he about flipped out when he seen I had wired a light box on the floor of the shower, (switch on the outside) once I explained it to him and how we would change the light bulb he signed off. We built a bench with clear tile blocks and the light ended up being sealed inside the bench to light up the floor and bench with blue light. To change just go underneath. Actually pretty cool.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

After reading your title I opened to read knowing this was going to be about the politicians in DC


----------

